# IDEAL and TYCO???????



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, dont make fun of me with this Qs. I know this is probably a common thing to you all but why does tyco and ideal have the same "TCR" trademark? was this never patened or did tyco buy out ideal at one point or something?? details please. thnakyou also can a matchbox speed track car run on a tcr track?


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*hello anybody home!!*

does anyone have a clue about this ideal tyco thing? look up


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe this can help..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Total_Control_Racing

I think Tyco rebranded it in the mid eighties after Ideal pulled out.
Tycos version in the seventies was called "Command Control", not TCR.


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

The short explanation is that Ideal Toy Company initially introduced TCR with their slotless race sets in 1976. I know because I had one. Then they licensed the name out to Tyco in the early 90's, which they used on their own slotless system. After that, Marjorette and Ideal did a joint naming venture which began in the late 90's and Marjorette uses it exclusively now. marjorette had a slotless system and slotted system and have used it on both. Nothing is compatible from the different companies, so when you see "Tyco Ideal TCR" car or track on paybay the seller is totally wrong. It's like saying "Ford Chevrolet pickup truck" or something.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A "Chevy Bronco" or a "Ford Blazer"


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

or chevy cuda or ford charger ... ewwww LOL!

Wes


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Tyco basically just licensed the "TCR" name when they wanted to bring back their slotless HO slot car line-up instead of using their old "Command Control" name. The only thing that is actually from Ideal TCR is the controllers which do not work on old Ideal TCR terminals due to the Tyco plug and they changed the lane changing switch from being flipped up or down to change lanes to a wheel thus simulating "Radio Control" racing thus the little antennas and flags. The track is basically Tyco Command Control slotless track but in gray instead of black with the added dividers in the turns to keep the cars in their represpective lanes. As others have stated Majorette also later used or was using the Ideal TCR label for their ill-fated slotted line-up for the US with new and modified customs from original Ideal TCR molds.

IMO, I think Majorette TCR might have lasted a bit longer in this area with these changes:


Marketed the sets under the Majorette name only and not use TCR to confuse people more since they are slotted sets and not slotless
Made their HO slotted chassis with a standard size guide pin instead of that huge one that can't be easliy removed
Didn't butcher the molds and instead release the old Ideal TCR Firebird, Corvette, Ford Van, etc. as stock but with better decorations and colors, maybe even the Dukes Charger as a regular 1969 Charger along with the late 70s Chevelle, Nova since they all were made/modified by Ideal to use the later issue TCR and slotted snap on chassis so it was a no-brainer but then again they thought it was only for "kids"

Also, a Matchbox Slotless car will be able to run on Tyco Command Control and Tyco TCR track but probably not the Ideal TCR track due to that being slightly narrower.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I find TYCO TCR to be the best slotless system.All my power passer Matchbox RPS & Ideal TCR are modified to work on slotted track.


Neal:dude:


----------

